# When is "old" old?



## Melodics (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everyone... just joined this evening, so feel a little nervous about writing about myself. Am in my late seventies, and formed a singing group three years ago (I play the piano), started with five folk, and now have 23 on the books - nine of them men! It was one of the male singers who asked the question" When is old,old?" He started singing at the age of 70, and that was 8 years ago. He has wonderful powerful voice and is very popular with the ladies when we entertain in Rest Homes, etc. So, when is "old" old ? - Is it all in the mind I wonder.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome from NC. I think some people are born "old" and others stay young their whole life. It's all in the mind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree it's a state of mind.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Australia,my take on age is your only as old as you feel,sometimes i feel 18,sometimes i feel 100. :lol: :lol:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You are just the right "age" for us. We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Arizona. 

Some days I feel very young...and then some days I feel very old. I'm 72 and up until a couple months ago I felt much younger than my age. Today I have a 40 year old brain in a 72 year old body.


----------



## Melodics (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the replies = made me feel really thrilled to be part of Knitting Paradise - I can see myself spending lotsmore time on my laptop than previously. Giving more thought to my subject of "age" - perhaps one becomes "old" when one is no longer curious about anything - or even any one'. There will always be so much to know and to learn and sadly we can't do everything - but at least have a go - if possible!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Like the saying age is just a number


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

You are never too old - I watched one contestant for New Zealand's Got Talent a couple of weeks ago: she was 91 and had the purest voice singing "I Could Have Danced All Night". Her top notes were steady and strong and WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Long way to go. I'm 84 and feel younger every day. Graduated (Hons) at 81, yesterday bought new digi camera and found I could manage it all without access to grandson! Yes, age is a state of mind... there's more, there's more...


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

My father is 85 years old and delivers Meals on Wheels. He will tell you on Wednesday afternoons, he is going to "feed his old people."

So, I definitely think age is a state of mind!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Age is a state of mind. I will be 77 next month but don't think of myself as old. perhaps when i am 90


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I think 'old' is always 15 years older than me!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I haven't felt old, yet. There is a group of singing seniors in our area and they are very popular, also. I sometimes do a double take when someone is described as elderly on the news and when their age is given, they are younger than me! Old is not really a number. Ruth (71 1/2)


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I think 'old' is always 15 years older than me!


I love this, one, Hudson!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Melodics and welcome from Birmingham Uk. Age is just a number.I am 63 going on 64. I have had a lot of I'll health, but I think as long as you can see the lighter side of life and have a good laugh, then you never get old. Jenny.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome! Gosh I wish we were neighbors. I love singing. Old is truly a state of mind and I don't plan on visiting that state :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

You'll love this site- As for 'old' I've just learnt to knit at age 60. There's a man at my daughters choir- who is a fabulous tenor at 80!! I think 'old' will always happen next birthday


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

Old is a state of mind. I'm 78 and I still feel young. Being around people keeps me young and doing the things I love to do (knitting, Crocheting, sewing) keeps me young.


----------



## xenaknits (Aug 12, 2012)

think benjamin button

welcome to the forums from Cheshire England


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I was discussing this with a friend a few months back, we came to the conclusion that old is 20 years older than you are. For example at 10 I thought 30 was nearly too old to live and now I'm 62 82 is getting on a bit and might just be considered old.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm only in my mid 50's but feel and act younger. It's a choice and like what's been said...it's just a state of mind.Personally I refuse to grow up and am having fun being young forever.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Turned 86 this week, and still feel young, if only in my mind. Still live alone with my dog and cat. Still drive, go shopping and give my time to my church each week, packing food for the children who wouldn't have anything to eat over the week end if we didn't send food home in a back back, for them to have, something for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I just feel bless to be able to knit and be active.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I never think that I am old. When I'm driving and someone does something silly I think ...silly so and so's, they shouldn't be driving at their age. Then when they pass I realize that they are probably a good 20years younger than me.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Wonderful, do all you can when you can...age is no longer a concern...share your talents...enjoy life


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I think old keeps getting pushed ahead the older you get. When I was 20, 40 seemed old. Now that I'm in my sixties, 90 is old...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's just a number and, as long as you keep listening to younger people, you will stay young at heart....


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, age is only a number !!!!!


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

When anyone mentions they are getting old. My standard answer is I am not getting old, My children are. I believe keeping myself active, exercising, knitting, reading, quilting and cooking keep me from getting old. Also being able to change with the times keeps one young.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California...old????? It depends on how you feel about yourself , your outlook in life and if you are comfrotable with yourself. Maybe old is good. :-D :-D


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't feel old although my graying hair probably says something else to others. Sometimes I don't recognize that person in the mirror.
. I think if you keep active, keep current, and keep busy you will stay young at heart.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Age is only a number..you're as young or old as you feel..You can be "old" when you're young and Young when you're old..look around you ..people behave as they feel...


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome from Beloit Wisconsin. You are as old as you feel and you sound like you are a lot younger than in your seventies.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

What is that old saying, "Old enought to know better and too young to care." or something similar. Like so many others have said, its just a number.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from SoCal!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I only feel old when my grandson informs me that I'm too old to beat him in a race.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have to agree the mind has everything to do with it. you can either sit around and complain about all of your aches and pains or you can get out and get the most of your life. the pains may not go away but I think they are much easier to live with when you are active and enjoying life.


Melodics said:


> Hello everyone... just joined this evening, so feel a little nervous about writing about myself. Am in my late seventies, and formed a singing group three years ago (I play the piano), started with five folk, and now have 23 on the books - nine of them men! It was one of the male singers who asked the question" When is old,old?" He started singing at the age of 70, and that was 8 years ago. He has wonderful powerful voice and is very popular with the ladies when we entertain in Rest Homes, etc. So, when is "old" old ? - Is it all in the mind I wonder.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

My daughter (43) and I were talking about this last week. I will be 79 next year and said something like "I can't believe I'm going to be that old." She told me that 70 is the new 50. I honestly feel great and don't think of myself as old, but I do remember when I thought my grandparents were old when they were in their 70s. I do believe its a state of mind and "keeping up with the times."


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Old is always 15 years older than me...I'm 81


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

A woman who lives near me is 103, still drives her beautiful old Packard herself, changes the oil herself, is very active in her community, very fit and full of energy. She is friendly, charming and quick-witted. She isn't old yet.


----------



## Mary Bollinger (Oct 13, 2012)

only as old as you feel


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to the group I am sure you will love it and as for when is old? My thoughts are never!


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome. Old is just a state of mind. I have a cross stitch hanging in my den that sez "Age is a matter of mind. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter".


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Smoky Mts. Of East Tennessee,USA.
I turned 81 this year and it really came as a surprise to me that some people considered me quite old. I don't think of myself that way as I am very active and am always doing something.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I asked myself this question when I was at Singapore Airport Departures for Sydney, Australia. I'd already had a 12 hrs flight from the UK and they said 'families with small children and the elderly' could board first. I was sorely tempted but couldn't bring myself to consider myself 'elderly'!!!!! I was 63yrs at the time.


----------



## Chulee (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome-- Age is just a number, in my book. I'm in my mid 70's and plan to enjoy life to the max as long as possible. Was married a year ago to a wonderful man also in my age group. Singing in the church choir keeps us "young" . One man is in his eighties and his voice is beautiful!!!  
Chulee


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I think "old" is always 20 years in the future.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't be "all in the mind"...'cause I lost mine years ago! lol

Remember when "old" was a four-letter word..."OLDE"!!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Ludlow Mass. Love to hear about your group more power to you. Age is only a number I know some 90 year olds who are unbelievable and some 50 year olds who think they are over the hill. Like others have said age is a number embrace each one.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

In my thoughts "old" is a term for things not people. We are never to old to try new things. I did start to feel old yesterday though when my surgeon said I have to have my other hip replaced. I thought about if for a minute and then I told him my bone is old not me and he laughed. Laughter makes you feel young.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I heard this line a long time ago in answer to your question. "Old is ten years older that you are now." It is 
entirely a state of mind and health. I am nine years older than my youngest sister and she has been "old" all her life.
I on the other hand without indending to have arrived at 69 and find that unless reminded, think of myself as about 18.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I think it's partially in the mind. I'm learning that it's largely in the hips and knees... : (


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

my mom used to tell me that you are only 'middle aged' when you know someone twice your age  so, at 53...I am still a spring chicken


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hudson said:


> I think 'old' is always 15 years older than me!


I like this one too! :-D


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to KP great lady who is "young at heart"!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Canada. I have always told myself and others that I will never get "old". Maybe in body but in my mind I will always be young and so far its working. lol
I will be 64 next month but don't feel it. My body does but mind, no. Its all in the mind.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

My husband belongs to a singing group, mixed sexes, all around 70s and 80s he has a lovely powerful voice and he salso sings in our church choir


----------



## Hileena (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi
Welcome from the North East of England
Old is "mind over matter"
if you dont mind....it doesnt matter :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Love
Hileena


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Many, MANY years ago I we s talking with my beloved daddy who was 68 at that time..I asked him "Daddy, do you feel old?" he replied "Honey, inside I feel just like I did when I was 20 I just get tired faster."
So....guess "old" is just in your mind.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

This is a great topic, surely makes you think back & take stock of yourself & your life, doesn't it?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Melodics said:


> Hello everyone... just joined this evening, so feel a little nervous about writing about myself. Am in my late seventies, and formed a singing group three years ago (I play the piano), started with five folk, and now have 23 on the books - nine of them men! It was one of the male singers who asked the question" When is old,old?" He started singing at the age of 70, and that was 8 years ago. He has wonderful powerful voice and is very popular with the ladies when we entertain in Rest Homes, etc. So, when is "old" old ? - Is it all in the mind I wonder.


I think old starts at 120+ years :~).


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

It's all in the mind.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Old is when you actually feel like you're "old" - has nothing at all to do with age


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh your singing group sounds just wonderful! I always wished I could sit down and play anything I wished on the piano but lessons proved I had no talent in that direction! Welcome to the group!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome! And as far as I am concerned, "old" is a state of mind, not body. So go for it whatever your age is!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I am 81 yrs. young and feel pretty good most of the time! I read a lot, stay interested in world affairs, etc. and knit, crochet, needlepoint, tole paint, some quilting, etc. Still cook a lot---my husband wants company all the time! All in all I'm counting my blessings!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Too true!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I am 58 with a 15 yo DS! Some days he makes me feel very young, other days I feel he's aging me rapidly  

My Mother died at 61 and my Father at 63...I have to say that there dying at such young ages bothers me. I definitely breathed a sigh of relief when my older brother and sister passed those ages! 

I guess my attitude should be to live my life to the fullest


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good for all of you. You are never to old to have fun. Welcome.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

My doctor told me that "new" old is 80. Hello and welcome from FL, USA.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Well to a big degree it is in the mind but the body has a lot to do with that also. Keeping active and doing and learning new things keeps you going strong. But when the body fails you as mine is starting to do at a too young age of 60 it is harder to Keep the young attitudes. But I am still not old, just vintage. Old is what you think


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know but I cherish the days when I feel young!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I always tell people at 70's you can pretend you're not old, but when you hit 80 you;re old! I'm 82 and I'm old, but friends tell me I really never will be old! I'm still 18 inside, it's just that everything is wearing out!


----------



## Grandma Annette (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi from West Yorkshire .....age is a state of mind if you feel old then you will be I am 76 and am never still my sons are all ways telling me to slow down and retire from my volunteer work but I tell them I am not ready to retire yet may be some day I will


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

When you look in the mirror and see Peter Pan, you know you are okay. When Grandma Moses looks back, that's when you know your old!


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

As my wise granny used to say you are as old as your tongue and a little bit older than your teeth


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi and welcome from Australia,my take on age is your only as old as you feel,sometimes i feel 18,sometimes i feel 100. :lol: :lol:


Absolutely!!!!!!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome from N.C.. Think age is a state of mind. I am seventy and loaded two truck load of wood on Saturday.
Hey don't sit down and know one will know. Have fun and knit when you can.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think "old" is when you start thinking you are and act accordingly.


----------



## BabaVerna (Oct 22, 2012)

What is "old"???? Think 15 years older than what I am is a good answer!!!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello, You are not kidding about spending more time on here. People complain that they spend more time on KP than knitting. Welcome to the KPers


----------

